# Owning 100 guns unstable?



## bowgy

You may have heard on the news about a Southern California man who was put under 72-hour psychiatric observation when it was found he owned 100 guns and allegedly had 100,000 rounds of ammunition stored in his home. The house also featured a secret escape tunnel.
By Southern California standards, someone owning 100,000 rounds is considered "mentally unstable.
BUT…
In Michigan, he'd be called "the last white guy still living in Detroit."
In Arizona, he'd be called "an avid gun collector.
In Arkansas, he'd be called "a novice gun collector."
In Utah, he'd be called "moderately well prepared," but they'd probably reserve judgment until they made sure that he had a corresponding quantity of stored food.
In Kansas, he'd be "A guy down the road you would want to have for a friend."
In Montana, he'd be called "The neighborhood 'Go-To' guy."
In Idaho, he'd be called "a likely gubernatorial candidate."
In Georgia, he'd be called "an eligible bachelor."
In North Carolina, Virginia, WV, Mississippi, Tennessee, Kentucky, South Carolina and Minnesota he would be called "a deer hunting buddy."
AND,OF COURSE,
In Texas, he'd just be "a guy who's a little short on Ammo."


----------



## APD

i'll reserve judgement until i can see if he's rocking a man bunn just out of frame.


----------



## taxidermist

APD said:


> i'll reserve judgement until i can see if he's rocking a man bunn just out of frame.


 Ya! Man Bun disqualifies him from any Cred. "Real Men don't ware Buns'".


----------



## 270win

Don't see a creedmoor up there so don't think theres a manbunn involved.


----------



## 2full

APD said:


> i'll reserve judgement until i can see if he's rocking a man bunn just out of frame.


How about pony tails, can a real man have one ?

I told my wife I was thinking about growing one just for kicks, now that I'm retired. 
She said she would cut it off while I was asleep. 

I have quite a few guns since my Dad started giving me all his. So I don't know where I fit on the meter. 
My wife thought this was very funny as well.


----------



## Critter

I have found that the problem with owning multiple firearms is that you also end up needing multiple gun safes. And with those multiple gun safes come multiple combinations that you need to remember and so forth. Not to mention remembering which gun is in which safe without having to open all of them up. 

At one time I had a friend who was the fire chief in out town. He came over to load up some shells for one of his rifles since he wanted to get into reloading and I had the equipment. When he walked downstairs to my loading room he mentioned that he would have to take a note and post it at the firehouse. I asked him why and he said that I would tell firefighters to stay away from the north side of my home. This just happens to be where I store my ammo


----------



## DreadedBowHunter

I wish I could own 100 guns. My wife always wants me to sell some. I told her every time you ask me to sell a gun I will buy a new one, so far bought a couple after she tried to hint at selling one. She knows since the ammo shortage that I must look for ammo regularly and if it’s there I gotta buy it.


----------

